# vi

## dnix

Ma perche' vi non e' installato come editor di default al posto di quel ... di nano? Anche nei CD di installazione... ho perso piu' tempo a installare vim su una sparc station 1 che a fare il bootstrap  :Smile: 

----------

## X-101

emacs, [*bip*]!

editShev: scusate la censura, ma niente bestemmie o frasi offensive sul forum, grazie

----------

## hardskinone

 *dnix wrote:*   

> Ma perche' vi non e' installato come editor di default al posto di quel ... di nano? Anche nei CD di installazione... ho perso piu' tempo a installare vim su una sparc station 1 che a fare il bootstrap 

 

nano e' piu' amichevole al primo impatto. Immagina la reazione del niubbo che si trova davanti ad uno schermo nero con ":" in fondo allo schermo. imo.

si, maledizione! EMACS!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-101 wrote:*   

> emacs, [*bip*]!

 

Inazitutto benvenuto. Non vorrei gia' annoiarti che sei nuovo ma le bestemmie potresti non scriverle, grazie. E' solo che mi disturbano un po'.

A me piace nano ed e' piu' leggero di vi, inoltre non devi sapere a memoria che tasti schiacciare per aggiungere una semplice parola.

editShev: ho editato anche il quote di questo post, niente bestemmie sul forum per rispetto nei confronti di tutti

----------

## zUgLiO

 *X-101 wrote:*   

> emacs, [*bip*]!

 

era proprio necessario il bestemmione?

Che dire..un bel modo di presentarsi..  :Confused: 

----------

## maiosyet

Io uso Vim, perchè Nano non mi tiene la formattazione del C e i colori e la barra sotto occupa troppo spazio e vim è il primo editor che ho usato e...perchè vim è vim   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sorchino

Io uso nano, anche perchè per quello che ci faccio (modificare qualche file di configurazione e nient'altro) basta e avanza ed è il più amichevole sicuramente.

----------

## Yans

io uso vim, pero penso che sia meglio tener su nano di default per l'installazione perché in effetti vim come primo impatto per un newbie non e proprio il massimo anche se con una piccola introduzione al funzionamento di vim non è cosi difficile.

X X-101 te l'ho hanno gia detto, pero in effetti iniziare il tuo primo post cosi non mi sembra proprio il modo.

Adios.....

----------

## xchris

concordo con il fatto di lasciare nano come default... ma e' veramente odioso!!!  :Smile: 

ciao

P.S.:La bestemmia infastidisce alquanto! complimenti al nuovo arrivato.

----------

## shev

Pur nutrendo un amore sconfinato per vim, concordo con chi dice che potrebbe aumentare ulteriormente la difficoltà d'approccio nei confronti di gentoo da parte di chi tale editor non lo conosce.

Cmq ho votato vim, non ho saputo trattenermi: vim va imparato ad usare!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## akiross

Bhe, 2 complimentoni diretti ci vanno:

1. All'autore del post  :Very Happy:  che ha aperto un thread di quelli flammosi che quasi sono flambe'  :Very Happy: 

2. Al buon nuovo arrivato che non solo poteva risparmiarsi la bestemmiozza (anche se non credo, e' meglio portare rispetto agli altri), ma dovrebbe meritarsi un ban  :Twisted Evil:  onestamente se questo forum si riempie di persone cosi' mi sa che iniziera' a verificarsi qualche problema (strano ma vero)

io comunque ho optato per VIM, personalmente, ma credo che nano sia una scelta azzeccata in quanto non essendo ne' VI ne EMACS lascia tutti senza problemi  :Very Happy: 

e poi nano e' molto intuitivo, direi che come editor provvisorio va benissimo

ciauz!

----------

## blackfede

Ma, guarda, io voterei nano, perchè è senz'altro più intuitivo di vi/vim/gvim/ecc, ma il fatto è che avete  messso anche "..meglio MS notepad"  :Twisted Evil: ...ecco questo proprio non lo direi...per cui non voto!    :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me piace nano ed e' piu' leggero di vi, inoltre non devi sapere a memoria che tasti schiacciare per aggiungere una semplice parola.
> 
> 

 

Esatto, nano è così comodo, anche se si va un po di fretta, apri modifichi salvi e via...Vi invece apri cerchi la riga modalita di inserimento e, mi è già scappata la voglia  :Smile: 

Cmq si può sempre cambiare, --unmerge nano 

P.S. Anzi meglio M$ Notepad   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xchris

si ma quante volte il mio make.conf si trovava righe del tipo

:wq

 :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## kaosone

nano e' bello, ma vim e' meglio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gaffiere

sono un soddisfatto utente vim, ma per l'installazione credo sia meglio nano. ricorda un po' il vecchio wordstar di dos   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## blueocean

Non voto solo per l'errato menzionamento di un programma sconosciuto (ms notepad), quindi direi che, anzichenò, mi astengo   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Ah quindi volete il flame   :Twisted Evil: 

Ma come fate a usare quel coso orribile di vi, per un'installazione poi... brrr   :Twisted Evil: 

A parte gli scherzi, odio vi, lo uso solo se estremamente necessario e non posso risolvere con echo, per tutto il resto emacs   :Wink: 

Direi che nano va benissimo per l'installazione

P.S. M$ notepad cos'è?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sasdo

uau con il mio voto la parità è perfetta....

... sto cominciando ad imparare vim, ma nano secondo me per le leggere modifiche ai file di configurazione va più che bene!

quindi ho votato nano.

ciao!

il Sasdo

p.s.

Io sono credente, ed avere a che fare con gente rispettosa come voi mi fa molto piacere   :Very Happy:  , grazie!

----------

## shanghai

Cos'ha nano che non va?

Scrivi il testo, copi, incolli, salvi e importi senza farti venire "gli scienzielli" -si dice dalle mie parti- cioè il mal di testa...

Certo non è il massimo se devi scrivere un programma, ma mi sembra assolutamente perfetto per la maggioranza degli altri scopi  :Smile: 

Cos'è il notepad?

----------

## Danilo

Ho votato vim perche' stavo pensando alla MIA installazione Gentoo. Effettivamente nano e' piu' indicato poiche' ad installare potrebbe essere x un newbie (ma quale newbie proverebbe subito Gentoo?) o perche' l'utente potrebbe essere un emacsista...

Il tutto viene meno se non e' la prima installazione linux sulla macchina corrente. Infatti il "magico" chroot elimina il problema dell'editor, oltre a tanti altri... 

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Ah quindi volete il flame  
> 
> Ma come fate a usare quel coso orribile di vi, per un'installazione poi... brrr  
> 
> 

 

Si si un piccolo flame  :Wink: 

Vim e' facilissimo, mica quella ciofeca di emacs che non sai mai come salvare...

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. M$ notepad cos'è?  

 

Si infatti qualcuno lo spiega?  :Shocked: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Io preferisco nano ma non MS-NotePad...

Che ve devo dì?  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shanghai

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vim e' facilissimo, mica quella ciofeca di emacs che non sai mai come salvare...

 

Hahahaha, ho provato una sola volta in vita mia ad aprire emacs, e mi è bastata. Una volta usavo il classico vi e lo ricordo abbastanza ostico, ma non ho mai provato vim... forse è giunta l'ora (se non altro, per curiosità  :Smile:  )

----------

## blackfede

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cos'è il notepad?

 

Mai usato Wincess??  :Laughing: 

Se ne hai la possibilità, la prosima volta che vedi un pc con win, premi Start -> Programmi -> Accessori -> Blocco note (aka notepad)

Poi ci dai le tue impressioni!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

Premetto che l'unico tipo di flame che vorrei vedere quassu' e' uno di tipo ridanciano. Uno dove ci si scompiscia dalle risate ma con nulla di personale (punto-informatico? no grazie!!! )   :Very Happy: 

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma non ho mai provato vim... forse è giunta l'ora (se non altro, per curiosità  )

 

Prova gvim  che ha qualche features in piu' (mouse, menu ecc ecc). Kvim invece ha fatto buoni progressi ma ancora non mi attizza completamente.

www.vim.org ha buoni script e tips.

Per il resto come ha detto shev vim va imparato ad usare.

PS: gvim lo uso anche quando sto sotto win.

----------

## antenore

anch'io ho votato per vim, ma nano non usa librerie particolari, è piccolo ed è immediato da usare...

Se si dovesse scegliere un'editor secondo filosofia GNU allora emacs dovrebbe essere il più appropriato...

L'ideale sarebbe poter scegliere da subito, nella fase iniziale di installazione...

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si si un piccolo flame 
> 
> Vim e' facilissimo, mica quella ciofeca di emacs che non sai mai come salvare...
> ...

 

Invece su vi è facile salvare "oddio in che modalità stò?" esc :wq non mi pare + difficile di C-x C-s  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. M$ notepad cos'è?  
> 
> Si infatti qualcuno lo spiega? 

 

root@palantir /home/stefano # esearch notepad

[ Results for search key : notepad ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-editors/gnotepad+ [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.3.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 451 kB

      Homepage:    http://gnotepad.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Gnotepad+ is a simple HTML and text editor using the GTK Text Widget.

mmm questo forse? 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Preferisco nano, è piu' comodo e piu' amichevole per chi affronta linux per la prima volta, teniamo conto che già l'installazione di gentoo non è proprio quello che io considero amichevole e figuriamoci per uno che linux non l'ha mai visto  :Smile: 

Se fosse per una considerazione mia personale vi o nano non mi cambierebbe molto, ma pensando ad un largo bacino di utenza voterei per nano.

E non paragoniamolo ai prodotti notepad di m$ ...

----------

## zUgLiO

Io come editor uso quello di Midnight Commander ( mcedit )

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> gvim lo uso anche quando sto sotto win.

 

quoto  :Cool: 

Comunque l'assenza di "un vi" é l'unica pecca che ho riscontrato nell'installazione gentoo.

Giuro che l'installazione é stata una sofferenza fino a che non sono riuscito a scrivere "emerge vim" .

----------

## b10m

anche io voto per vi, e nano per me' e' scomodo. mi dispiace che sia stato scelto al posto di vi per la configurazione dell'installazione... ma tanto e' sempre il primo pacchetto che emergo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *b10m wrote:*   

> e nano per me' e' scomodo.

 

Mi spieghi la scomodita' di nano confronto a vi? Non capisco ma a me pare piu' scomodo vi sopratutto per chi inizia.

----------

## Peach

no no, secondo me nano non ha niente che non vada... è che una volta imparato ad usare vim come si fa ad abbandonarlo...

secondo me se nano avesse l'highlighting della sintassi sarebbe quasi perfetto e avrei dubbi a decidere... e non ce l'ha, vero?  :Rolling Eyes: 

quindi...

go vim go!

Aggiungo una cosa: se vim avesse pure l'autoidenting della sintassi come emacs sarebbe perfetto (senza quasi)  :Wink: 

----------

## Panda

VIM

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Panda wrote:*   

> VIM

 

Questo si che aiuta a mantenere pulito il codice..   :Laughing: 

----------

